
Blockchain card game utilizing ERC-721 NFT(non-fungible token) - PortalNetwork
http://game.portal.network/
======
PortalNetwork
You may view our code at [https://github.com/PortalNetwork/nifty-
game](https://github.com/PortalNetwork/nifty-game)

Join our telegram for discussion, comments and feedbacks:
[https://t.me/portalnetworkofficial](https://t.me/portalnetworkofficial)

------
lucas0813
How to play this game? Do you have any tutorial?

